# rickyDG



## Ricky DG (Mar 19, 2021)

Have vibrant plants 5 wks in in tent. Put a dehumidifier  in about a wk ago and realized that the purple on light was giving off a moon like effect. I immediately shut it down at nite now. Will that effect my ladies


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 19, 2021)

I always put a piece of black electrical tape over any power lights on anything in my grow room, just incase.


----------



## pute (Mar 19, 2021)

Welcome to MP Ricky, What is your humidity running to the point of getting a d-huey?    Plus, we are always interested about hearing what is going on in a grow.  Oh, I see you are from Florida, never mind on the humidity question.....


----------



## Ricky DG (Mar 20, 2021)

Still haven't  gotten an answer about if it's  going to affect my ladies. They seem okay just worried it's  gonna send them into bloom stage early


----------



## pute (Mar 20, 2021)

To answer your question....probably not.  You might get a few nanners and simply pick them off.  I had the same problem with a humidifier.   I had it inside the tent and when it ran dry it would shut off and a red light would come on.  I had it happen several times and only saw a nanner or so.  

You should be fine.  Just keep an eye on them a couple of weeks before harvest for the yellow nanners.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 20, 2021)

I have done the same and as Putes said just watch few a nanna here or there
Never had a crop ruined by it.
Black electrical tape over diode works fine as The Hippie suggested. just in case

What a nanner looks like






And so no confusion  Here is what a Nana looks like too


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 20, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 269639


Always showing your sex early Hopper


----------

